# Cucamonga Challenge - Sat, May 7th



## jchristopher (Sep 12, 2002)

This Saturday, May 7th join us for the Cucamonga Challenge 28 mile fundraiser bicycle ride in Rancho Cucamonga. This event takes you on a challenging ride on and off the Pacific Electric Trail and through the streets of Rancho Cucamonga. 

Your entry is a tax-deductible donation to the Friends of the Pacific Electric Trail, a 501c(3) non-profit organization. All proceeds from this event go directly to support the enhancement of the trail, a Rail-Trail conversion which when complete will extend 21 miles and connect 6 cities in the Inland Empire via separated bikeway.

Registration includes:
- goodie bag
- event tee shirt
- post-ride lunch
- raffle ticket entry to win great prizes, including several complete bikes

Not up to 28 miles? We're also hosting a family-friendly 5 mile fun ride, as well as a 5k and 10k run/walk. 

More information:
http://www.cucamongachallenge.com

Sign-up:
http://www.active.com/running/rancho-cucamonga-ca/cucamonga-challenge-bicycle-ride-and-run-2011


----------

